# I think that is funny



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

The last couple days when I went to post new post, the page comes up that says there is flood control on this site, which I think is funny considering there are 11 people on here right now, and at the bottom of the first page it say s on such and such a date there were 111 people on here at the same time, how can that be if 11 now stops new posts? now thats funny :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> The last couple days when I went to post new post, the page comes up that says there is flood control on this site, which I think is funny considering there are 11 people on here right now, and at the bottom of the first page it say s on such and such a date there were 111 people on here at the same time, how can that be if 11 now stops new posts? now thats funny :lol:


Sure, doubter. That's what they said to Noah, remember, and look what happened to them!


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

That's not what it means. Flood control makes you have to wait a certain amount of time between posts. It is designed to prevent spammers from flooding the board with spam. I get it to sometimes and find it annoying but it is a good thing to have turned on. Doesn't really apply to you or me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 4, 2009)

oh, I see!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you get it when you try to post something too quickly after you last posted (less than 30 seconds later).


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I think you get it when you try to post something too quickly after you last posted (less than 30 seconds later).


Yep. Not really for us but it can get in the way sometimes. If you were on the old board you would remember the issues we had with spammers posting hundreds of spam posts in seconds.


----------



## agent A (Jul 5, 2009)

how long has this forum been around?


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2009)

agent A said:


> how long has this forum been around?


December 2004.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 5, 2009)

Long before I was born


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 5, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Long before I was born


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Long before I was born


ha ha ha very funny. you are the silliest person I ever met!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2009)

I know, makes life better!


----------

